# Cyclist down - Me!



## Sara_H (16 Jul 2014)

My luck ran out today, can't say too much as police are taking the matter seriously but I was deliberately knocked off my bike by a driver.
Cuts and bruises to various bits and pieces. Brompton broken


----------



## ianrauk (16 Jul 2014)

oh no Sara. Horrid, horrid news. Hope you are ok, have a virtual hug.


----------



## summerdays (16 Jul 2014)

Oh dear. I hope you are ok!

Do you have the registration or ID for them? For the police to investigate?


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Jul 2014)

Sorry to hear that Sara. Hope your injuries are not too bad and you get a good outcome re the police investigation.


----------



## DCLane (16 Jul 2014)

Oh no!

Hope you're OK - heal soon. There are some idiots out there. Please don't let this put you off.

Also I hope the police find the driver/deal with them.

Oh, and I'm presuming this wasn't you: http://www.newsyorkshire.co.uk/news/police-car-knocks-gunman-off-bmx-bike-in-sheffield-street


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Jul 2014)

Hope your injuries aren't serious. Get well soon.


----------



## smokeysmoo (16 Jul 2014)

GWS


----------



## mcshroom (16 Jul 2014)

Ouch. GWS, and lets hope the driver gets their just deserts.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 Jul 2014)

I'm glad you aren't hurt worse than that. Heal quickly and I hope the driver gets dealt with properly.


----------



## Sara_H (16 Jul 2014)

DCLane said:


> Oh no!
> 
> Hope you're OK - heal soon. There are some idiots out there. Please don't let this put you off.
> 
> ...


LOL! It happened a couple of streets away - I think my assailant may have got some ideas from this chap!


----------



## coffeejo (16 Jul 2014)

Hope you're not too badly bruised / shaken up and "your" driver's insurance company pulls their finger out and you get a new Brompton ASAP.


----------



## Sara_H (16 Jul 2014)

summerdays said:


> Oh dear. I hope you are ok!
> 
> Do you have the registration or ID for them? For the police to investigate?


Yes, frustratingly I didn't have my camera on as I don't have a mount on the Brompton, but after what happened a few months ago I had the presence of mind to memorise the reg.
Police came out to see me after I got home from hospital, and are treating it seriously, which is a relief.


----------



## User33236 (16 Jul 2014)

GWS.

Glad to hear police are taking it seriously. Makes a pleasant change.


----------



## summerdays (16 Jul 2014)

Sara_H said:


> Yes, frustratingly I didn't have my camera on as I don't have a mount on the Brompton, but after what happened a few months ago I had the presence of mind to memorise the reg.
> Police came out to see me after I got home from hospital, and are treating it seriously, which is a relief.


Glad to hear it, was it in an area that could be covered by security cameras? I hope so especially with a broken brompton!

Make some notes for yourself whilst it's fresh in your memory, then have a glass of wine and try to put it to the back of your mind tonight!


----------



## Paul99 (16 Jul 2014)

GWS .

I hope both the law and karma catch up with the driver.


----------



## Trickedem (16 Jul 2014)

Nasty stuff. Get well soon and keep the pressure on the Police to do something.


----------



## roadrash (16 Jul 2014)

^^^wot they sed^^^


----------



## classic33 (16 Jul 2014)

As Summerdays said, get it down on paper. It'll help take your mind of it slightly.


----------



## ScotiaLass (16 Jul 2014)

Oh no! I'm glad you aren't badly hurt. I hope whoever did this gets everything thrown a them...then some


----------



## Sara_H (16 Jul 2014)

summerdays said:


> Glad to hear it, was it in an area that could be covered by security cameras? I hope so especially with a broken brompton!
> 
> Make some notes for yourself whilst it's fresh in your memory, then have a glass of wine and try to put it to the back of your mind tonight!



We've spotted one CCTV camera that seems to be pointing towards the scene, OH has been to ask them to make sure the footage is preserved and we've given the address to the police.


----------



## fossyant (16 Jul 2014)

Christ. Deliberately and against a lady. Makes my blood boil.

Hope you aren't too bashed up.


----------



## raleighnut (16 Jul 2014)

Get well soon and I hope they catch the turd.


----------



## Saluki (16 Jul 2014)

What kind of lowlife goes and deliberately knocks someone off their bike, especially knocking a woman off a bike.
Get well soon Sara and I hope that the police do something.


----------



## midliferider (16 Jul 2014)

Sorry to hear. Assume that you are home and injuries are not too serious. We will hope that law will prevail.


----------



## Ganymede (16 Jul 2014)

Adding my good wishes to everyone else's. What an awful thing to happen - I hope you recover well and get JUSTICE!


----------



## Archeress (16 Jul 2014)

Get well soon Sara, good to hear you're mostly okay. Poor brompton 

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## simon the viking (16 Jul 2014)

Sorry to hear this.... GWS and I hope the police get it sorted.


----------



## GrasB (16 Jul 2014)

Jeeze! That's awful. GWS


----------



## benb (16 Jul 2014)

Poor you.
Get well soon, and please keep us as updated as legal issues allow.


----------



## Keith Oates (17 Jul 2014)

Bad news indeed Sara, I hope the recovery is quick and also that the police can identify the driver !!


----------



## GetAGrip (17 Jul 2014)

Blimey, what a moron that driver is! Heal quickly Sarah, and hope you're back out on the road very soon .
Really hope justice is seen to be done for you (and everyone else as well I guess) regards getting the v. dangerous driver off the road.


----------



## cyberknight (17 Jul 2014)

Feck !
GWS and i hope the driver gets his ( ?) car crushed and other things crushed too !


----------



## babytiger (17 Jul 2014)

Get well soon and just so glad your ok


----------



## Sara_H (17 Jul 2014)

Forgot to mention that my handbag was broken as well


----------



## Saluki (17 Jul 2014)

Sara_H said:


> Forgot to mention that my handbag was broken as well


Dear God! Are you fingernails OK?


----------



## Sara_H (17 Jul 2014)

Saluki said:


> Dear God! Are you fingernails OK?


Yes, thank goodness. And despite one of my shoes being knocked off in the impact my sunglasses remained perched on top of my head! Didn't budge an inch!


----------



## GetAGrip (17 Jul 2014)

Your sense of humour didn't budge either!!


----------



## Archie_tect (17 Jul 2014)

Glad to hear you aren't badly injured Sara... is your bike fixable?


----------



## Saluki (17 Jul 2014)

Sara_H said:


> Yes, thank goodness. And despite one of my shoes being knocked off in the impact my sunglasses remained perched on top of my head! Didn't budge an inch!


How do sunglasses do that?

Have the police been in contact with the driver yet?


----------



## RedRider (17 Jul 2014)

What a rubbish thing to happen. All the best with everything, including a new handbag.


----------



## tadpole (17 Jul 2014)

Get well soon.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (17 Jul 2014)

Let me add my best wishes for a speedy recovery (both you and the bike) and decent penalties for the driver.
Have a Glasgow hug. (Don't worry, it's not like a Glasgow kiss)

GC


----------



## Sara_H (17 Jul 2014)

Saluki said:


> How do sunglasses do that?
> 
> Have the police been in contact with the driver yet?



The police officer who visited me said she was planning to call on the driver today. If I'm honest, for various reasons that I can't yet divulge, I doubt this will end in a prosecution unfortunately.


Archie_tect said:


> Glad to hear you aren't badly injured Sara... is your bike fixable?


OH has taken it to the LBS this morning. Front wheel and mudguard definitely need to be replaced, he'sgoing to give it a good check over and do a report/estimate.

I've made contact with CTC, they're sending me a small claims court pack for bike damage and am waiting for a call back from someone re: injuries.


----------



## benb (17 Jul 2014)

Sara_H said:


> The police officer who visited me said she was planning to call on the driver today. If I'm honest, for various reasons that I can't yet divulge, I doubt this will end in a prosecution unfortunately



That sucks. Tell us why when you can.


----------



## Sara_H (17 Jul 2014)

benb said:


> That sucks. Tell us why when you can.


Will do. One thing is lack of witnesses. Two people who actually witnessed the collision would stay and give details.  Didn't want to get invoved. Unfortunately didn't have my camera on board as I don't have a mount on the Brompton.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Jul 2014)

Sara_H said:


> Will do. One thing is lack of witnesses. Two people who actually witnessed the collision would stay and give details.  Didn't want to get invoved. Unfortunately didn't have my camera on board as I don't have a mount on the Brompton.


That's a shame re the witnesses. It would have helped a lot. My neighbour was knocked off by a pick up turning right across his path last year and was fortunate that the witnesses were more than willing to be interviewed. Driver got done with careless driving and neighbour ended up with a £3,000 payout!


----------



## summerdays (17 Jul 2014)

What about any security cameras would that not be an independant witness?


----------



## growingvegetables (17 Jul 2014)

That sucks. GWS and a virtual hug.


----------



## theloafer (17 Jul 2014)

@Sara_H GWS


----------



## e-rider (17 Jul 2014)

hit and run shocker - I think in most hit and run cases the number plates on the car are likely to be fake


----------



## jazzkat (17 Jul 2014)

Get well soon.
I hope everything, injuries and the driver getting his comeuppance, is resolved quickly


----------



## Steady (17 Jul 2014)

All the best.

Hope the CCTV cameras prove to be extremely useful. It's frustrating to hear about and must be extremely frustrating for yourself, but try to keep your focus on you regardless of what happens to the driver.


----------



## Sara_H (18 Jul 2014)

e-rider said:


> hit and run shocker - I think in most hit and run cases the number plates on the car are likely to be fake


Fortunately they weren't in this case.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (18 Jul 2014)

Just read this, @Sara_H, hope you're feeling better and the culprit has been apprehended ... haven't read to the bottom of the thread yet 
  
Also hope wee Brompton is ok!


----------



## Sara_H (19 Jul 2014)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Just read this, @Sara_H, hope you're feeling better and the culprit has been apprehended ... haven't read to the bottom of the thread yet
> 
> Also hope wee Brompton is ok!


Thanks Pat. 

Quote for the Brompton is £220, but obviously this is going to be claimed from the drivers insurers. 

Criminal proceedings, the perp has done a runner, police putting him out as wanted.


----------



## Ganymede (19 Jul 2014)

Sara_H said:


> Thanks Pat.
> 
> Quote for the Brompton is £220, but obviously this is going to be claimed from the drivers insurers.
> 
> Criminal proceedings, the perp has done a runner, police putting him out as wanted.


Cripes. It's a bit too much like Miami Vice. I hope they get him.


----------



## raleighnut (19 Jul 2014)

That's quite an admission of guilt.


----------



## young Ed (19 Jul 2014)

why oh why oh why? idiot should get some sort of serious punishment that may not be all to humane!
well at least the brompton isn't a write off
also good to hear you are with CTC as hopefully they will be of great help

what are injuries to ones self?
Cheers Ed


----------



## nappadang (19 Jul 2014)

At least you're not too badly hurt which has to be the most important thing.
Extra wine is a must!


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2014)

raleighnut said:


> That's quite an admission of guilt.


Pity it could never be used against them in a court though.
Does rule out "I panicked" that follows a hit and run though.


----------



## Glow worm (19 Jul 2014)

GWS S.H. You did brilliantly getting the reg, let's hope the streak of pish gets properly punished and you're back in the saddle very soon.


----------



## Katherine (19 Jul 2014)

That's really shocking!
Best wishes for a speedy recovery.
How are you healing/feeling now?


----------



## Sara_H (20 Jul 2014)

young Ed said:


> why oh why oh why? idiot should get some sort of serious punishment that may not be all to humane!
> well at least the brompton isn't a write off
> also good to hear you are with CTC as hopefully they will be of great help
> 
> ...


Injuries wise I've got off very likely. Driver came at me from behind but I realised what was happening and started to pull over so he swerved and hit me side on,
I've got abrasions and bruises to both feet, which sounds insignificant but its causing me problems wearing shoes! Left knee has what I assume is ligament damage, Sore ribs on the left, they didn't x ray them but I felt something crunch in there yesterday so think there may be a fracture, Massive wing mirror shaped bruise on my right arm just above the elbow and some abrasions on my left hand.

Brompton has damaged chain ring, right pedal, handlebars, grips, front wheel and mudguard. There's also damage to my shoe, top, watch, sunglasses and handbag.

Emotionally speaking its interesting. This happened not too far from where I live. I have to be honest and say that I haven't strayed too far away from home without my OH acting as security.


----------



## young Ed (20 Jul 2014)

Sara_H said:


> Injuries wise I've got off very likely. Driver came at me from behind but I realised what was happening and started to pull over so he swerved and hit me side on,
> I've got abrasions and bruises to both feet, which sounds insignificant but its causing me problems wearing shoes! Left knee has what I assume is ligament damage, Sore ribs on the left, they didn't x ray them but I felt something crunch in there yesterday so think there may be a fracture, Massive wing mirror shaped bruise on my right arm just above the elbow and some abrasions on my left hand.
> 
> Brompton has damaged chain ring, right pedal, handlebars, grips, front wheel and mudguard. There's also damage to my shoe, top, watch, sunglasses and handbag.
> ...


sounds like a dangerous place to live, may i ask roughly where it is?
get then to x-ray chest/ribs and CAT scan left knee if possible
i had a CAT scan on one of my wrists (i forget which one now) about a couple years ago or so and it is horrible to have done as i was lying on my front in a super man position with my wrist clamped in the plastic box thingy whilst in the massive tunnel for about 5 or 10 minutes with what sounded like jack hammers running all the time! does give great results though 
oh and a little tip, if they ask what music you like please tell them the truth as i just said not much and they just played a load of rather awful tunes through these head phones during the scan 
Cheers Ed


----------



## raleighnut (20 Jul 2014)

young Ed said:


> sounds like a dangerous place to live, may i ask roughly where it is?
> get then to x-ray chest/ribs and CAT scan left knee if possible
> i had a CAT scan on one of my wrists (i forget which one now) about a couple years ago or so and it is horrible to have done as i was lying on my front in a super man position with my wrist clamped in the plastic box thingy whilst in the massive tunnel for about 5 or 10 minutes with what sounded like jack hammers running all the time! does give great results though
> oh and a little tip, if they ask what music you like please tell them the truth as i just said not much and they just played a load of rather awful tunes through these head phones during the scan
> Cheers Ed


That sounds more like an MRI scan than a CAT scan, (I've had both, as they can't do another MRI as I've got a mahoosive bar inside my Femur these days)


----------



## simon.r (20 Jul 2014)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Sara_H (20 Jul 2014)

young Ed said:


> sounds like a dangerous place to live, may i ask roughly where it is?



Its not really, just and ordinary residential area. I guess I was just unlucky to cross paths with this man.
Although Sheffield does have its no go area's, this isn't one of them.


----------



## Ganymede (20 Jul 2014)

Sara_H said:


> Injuries wise I've got off very likely. Driver came at me from behind but I realised what was happening and started to pull over so he swerved and hit me side on,
> I've got abrasions and bruises to both feet, which sounds insignificant but its causing me problems wearing shoes! Left knee has what I assume is ligament damage, Sore ribs on the left, they didn't x ray them but I felt something crunch in there yesterday so think there may be a fracture, Massive wing mirror shaped bruise on my right arm just above the elbow and some abrasions on my left hand.
> 
> Brompton has damaged chain ring, right pedal, handlebars, grips, front wheel and mudguard. There's also damage to my shoe, top, watch, sunglasses and handbag.
> ...


Sarah_H, that sounds absolutely horrible. Just remember that most of the people where you live - probably 99.999% - would never do anything like that to anyone and would be horrified to hear about it. I'm sure you will soon come to an emotional place where you realise you don't have to let this vile individual spoil your day-to-day life, but in the meantime I would just pull up the drawbridge like you're doing and give yourself lots of hugs from everyone on here.



as well as availing yourself of all the hugs which present themselves in the real world. xx


----------



## mcshroom (20 Jul 2014)

raleighnut said:


> That sounds more like an MRI scan than a CAT scan, (I've had both, as they can't do another MRI as I've got a mahoosive bar inside my Femur these days)


OT but I thought the same when they put an IM Nail in my arm a couple weeks ago. Speaking to other bionic cyclists it seems they can MRI you with Ti alloy bits, but it corrupts the image round the pin/plate/etc.


----------



## raleighnut (20 Jul 2014)

mcshroom said:


> OT but I thought the same when they put an IM Nail in my arm a couple weeks ago. Speaking to other bionic cyclists it seems they can MRI you with Ti alloy nits, but it corrupts the image round the pin/plate/etc.


I've got an IM nail in my femur now but not sure if its Ti or Stainless/Surgical steel and it was the femur they wanted a look at, which is not uniting so I've now had a 2nd bigger pin fitted which involved drilling out the bone to a close fit to the new pin.
Hence the purchase of a trike (only an upwrong) so I can get some physio/fitness in cos I've gone from 12.5 stone to over 15.


----------



## mcshroom (20 Jul 2014)

Not good. Hope it joins up soon. Sounds like you at least have enough recovery in the leg to be back in the saddle though, even if it's on 3 wheels 

I'm putting my turbo back together for now as I'm off the bike for the foreseeable future


----------



## NorvernRob (20 Jul 2014)

Sara_H said:


> Its not really, just and ordinary residential area. I guess I was just unlucky to cross paths with this man.
> Although Sheffield does have its no go area's, this isn't one of them.



Whereabouts was it Sara? Really sorry to hear about this, unfortunately Sheffield has it's fair share of complete w*nkers just as anywhere else does. I hope you are up and riding again soon and don't worry about it too much.

Rob


----------



## Pat "5mph" (20 Jul 2014)

Sara_H said:


> Its not really, just and ordinary residential area. I guess I was just unlucky to cross paths with this man.
> Although Sheffield does have its no go area's, this isn't one of them.


One would never guess how much violence some people have inside


----------



## 50000tears (20 Jul 2014)

Sounds awful Sara. All I can add is to GWS and hope everything gets resolved in a way that can let you move on both emotionally and physically and with the perp getting his just deserts.


----------



## Sara_H (23 Oct 2014)

Update time.

This week my perpetrator has appeared in court and pleaded guilty to dangerous driving and assault occasioning actual bodily harm, remains on remand (has been on remand since he was caught in August) and will be sentenced next month.


----------



## Ganymede (23 Oct 2014)

Good.


----------



## Drago (23 Oct 2014)

Shame he's on remand. Every day spent on remand counts for 2 days off his sentence,, and this little scumbag deserves to enjoy every minute to the full.


----------



## Sara_H (23 Oct 2014)

Drago said:


> Shame he's on remand. Every day spent on remand counts for 2 days off his sentence,, and this little scumbag deserves to enjoy every minute to the full.



I'm just glad he's locked up. I know he'll be out soon enough. I'll cross that bridge when I come to it.


----------



## Amanda P (23 Oct 2014)

I've only just caught up with this, Sara - I've not been on here much lately. So I'm sorry to hear about this, but pleased that a perpetrator was caught and has been sentenced.

I'm particularly pleased that he's been charged with, and found guilty of, assault as well as dangerous driving. All too often it seems the police and CPS rule other charges other than driving ones if a vehicle is involved, so maybe this will set a useful precedent where a vehicle is used as a weapon.


----------



## Sara_H (24 Oct 2014)

Uncle Phil said:


> I've only just caught up with this, Sara - I've not been on here much lately. So I'm sorry to hear about this, but pleased that a perpetrator was caught and has been sentenced.
> 
> I'm particularly pleased that he's been charged with, and found guilty of, assault as well as dangerous driving. All too often it seems the police and CPS rule other charges other than driving ones if a vehicle is involved, so maybe this will set a useful precedent where a vehicle is used as a weapon.


I was quite surprised how seriously the police treated it, having read so many stories of similar situations where the driver got off lightly. 
I've since found out that this chap is a serial violent offender, so I guess the police are fairly keen to get him off the streets.


----------

